# Is brambleberry slow?



## Obsidian

I was just wondering if BB is normally slow on getting orders shipped? I expected my stuff to me here already and its not even been send out yet.


----------



## dixiedragon

When did you place your order? I usually get my stuff in about a week. I am in Alabama.


----------



## eyeroll

In my experience, yes.  I'm in Colorado and it usually takes over a week to get my order.


----------



## hlee

Yes. Normally a little over a week for me in Wis.


----------



## Dr.J

More than a week for me.  My last order was placed Sunday 9/29, and was received Tues 10/8 in TX.


----------



## Paintguru

Placed one order and it took at least 3-4 days for them to actually ship the order out.  Not a fan of that turn around time.


----------



## la-rene

This just happened.  It was 8 days since ordering and I called and left a message with them that my order still said awaiting shipping on their website.  I went outside and the package was delivered.  I don't think they have been updating the shipping info lately for what ever reason.  Which bothers me because I like to watch for delivery since we have a lot of mail theft in my area.  I felt a little sheepish after calling and then getting the box, but....


----------



## Obsidian

I placed my order on monday. Do they not send tracking numbers for fedex shipments? I may not do business with them again if it takes too long.


----------



## Sihir

Obsidian said:


> I placed my order on monday. Do they not send tracking numbers for fedex shipments? I may not do business with them again if it takes too long.



Obsidian, they do have tracking numbers: when you're logged in to your account and you find your order, to the right of it should be a button for details or something like that. When they ship they should update that page with a tracking number. Also at the top of the main page they say what date range they are shipping orders for. I know they're pretty behind now with their November event.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Adirondacker

I placed an order with them recently for every thing I need to make my first batch of CP soap. It took them 3 or 4 days to pack up all my stuff and ship it. It then took about 4 more days to get it and I live in upstate (near Canada) New York. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## maloga3

Yes, Brambleberry is the SLOWEST supplier I've used...check out Wholesalesupplies.com and soaperschoice.com for tools and ingredients- great prices and fast...also, Justscent.com has great prices and ships the same day if ordered before 1 pm...be careful to test the FO's in cp soap though- bridezilla bouquet ruined 2 of my cp batches!!


----------



## Obsidian

I got my package yesterday, the same day I got my tracking number. Really love the mold I ordered but I will be trying a different supplier next time.


----------



## mkstylessoap

Natures garden has the fastest shipping I have found, my order almost always get shipped out the next day and I have in in max 4 days. Wholesale supplies plus is the next quickest and true supplier I prefer, even with shipping prices includes in their items some of their oils are less expensive than those that do not do free shipping. I have found that Brambleberry has the slowest shipping, but I really like some of their items and I love that I get a useable fragrance sample with every order.


----------



## Honey bath

*Brambleberry is slow*

I placed an order on Nov14 today is Nov22 and the acct says it is still waiting to be packed. I live in Oregon so Fedex probably take 2days to arrive maybe,and I needed the supplies at least by today to make my lip balms for bazaar this Saturday. My last order I noticed took 8 days to get to me and that was in early October and it was done early in the week because they don't work weekends and Friday they close early. What gets me is that their policy say up to 3-4 day during holiday season yet their website shows shipping orders for Nov13-14 for the last 3 days.  And to top it off after I submitted this order I forgot one item and emailed them right afterwards but this was not during their business hours and called first thing in the morning and I get a call back a few hours later telling me changes can only be made 1 hour after placing the order that i would need to place a separate order for it. shipping pricing for a small 6 ounce item just was not worth it. It has taken them 7 days to pack my order at least try to accommodate for the sake of good customer service. I like their prices but in my opinion it does take too long I can have supplies shipped from Florida quicker. They should update their turnaround shipping time to 7 business days b/c I have yet to see  a 24 hr turnaround time. The owner seems to be very responsive to messages on their site and this forum is hard to find I am probably going to write a letter directly and see what kind of response I get will update with the results.


----------



## indulgebandb

They do seem pretty slow. I ordered something on the 9th and I should be receiving it today. I had to log into my account to find that out- no shipment notice email. I ordered things several days later from some other companies and I had already received all those and started using the products before my order from bramble berry even shipped! I have a couple of things from them that I have a hard time finding from other companies at an even comparable price so that's those are the only things I order from them- just make sure I don't get close to running out before ordering.


----------



## Adirondacker

I'm starting to rethink my previous post. I ordered almost $300 worth of stuff to make a batch of CP Christmas soap (my first try at CP so I needed everything). Well my first try didn't work out so I needed to re-order a few more things to try it again. I placed this order on 11/16 and today is 11/25 and it still hasn't shipped. Once it does it usually takes 4-5 days to get to me. My soap definitely won't be ready in time for Christmas. I'm not happy at all and feel like I've wasted a ton of money.


----------



## shunt2011

Try Nature's Garden or Soapers Choice.  They have some of the fastest shipping I've seen.  I can order this moring and have it delivered tomorrow from both companies.


----------



## judymoody

I have found BB to be slow and the shipping on the high side.  I generally only order from them if there is a particular fragrance oil I can't do without and then I order enough to justify the shipping.

Aroma Haven and Candle Science are amazingly fast - generally ship on the same day you order.


----------



## mbaldwin

I live in Nebraska, and it is going to take 2 weeks to the day to get my order. this was not my first order with them, but at this rate it will be my last. As of now, according to their website, they are 10 days behind on orders. A little slower due to the holiday rush I can understand, but I find this to be a bit ridiculous. I think BB needs to make some changes, or they are going to be out of business. if it were me, I would work longer hours, or hire a few temp workers to assist.
I placed an order with Lotion Crafters, and it was shipped in a few hours.

Michael


----------



## judymoody

Lotion Crafters is the fastest place I know!  Super CS.


----------



## twinkie

They're so slow, I've already ordered again n haven't received the first order I placed on the 16th ugh!


----------



## Numbers

I love Brambleberry, but yes they are very slow. I live in Florida and it takes a long time for shipping. I still purchase things like bulk Shea butter and palm oil but I've been slowly phasing them out when I find comparable deals on other ingredients. It's a shame because I think they are a great company, I just don't like to wait for 2+ weeks to get my supplies .


----------



## houseofwool

Numbers said:


> I love Brambleberry, but yes they are very slow. I live in Florida and it takes a long time for shipping. I still purchase things like bulk Shea butter and palm oil but I've been slowly phasing them out when I find comparable deals on other ingredients. It's a shame because I think they are a great company, I just don't like to wait for 2+ weeks to get my supplies .



Have you looked at Soapers Choice for bulk oils?  I've found that they are the least expensive. They are outside of Chicago, and I would think the shipping charges would be less than Brambleberry which is coming from the west coast.


----------



## Numbers

You know I keep reading about them from other members on this forum... I think I will have to see for myself. I think I will make a purchase from them very soon


----------



## Feather

I ordered on the 23rd of November. Within an hour I added to my order. They asked for a second payment on the 25th which I immediately sent and have already been charged for the original order and the additional amount.

According to my account, it will not be sent until I make the additional payment (which I've already made). It's 10 days out now and according to my account with them, they haven't sent it to the warehouse for shipping.

It's slow. SNORESSSSSSSSSSSSSS ~Feather


----------



## boyago

Numbers said:


> I love Brambleberry, but yes they are very slow. I live in Florida and it takes a long time for shipping. I still purchase things like bulk Shea butter and palm oil but I've been slowly phasing them out when I find comparable deals on other ingredients. It's a shame because I think they are a great company, I just don't like to wait for 2+ weeks to get my supplies .



Essential Despot are out of Lake Wales (near Jacksonvile???).  Just ordered from them and they processed my order the next day but UPS has a "departure scan" from Jacksonvile from 7 days ago with no further update.  I'm a in the pac NW so it's taking a while to travel.


----------



## Numbers

I get my lye and coconut oil from essential depot. Always super fast shipping for me.


----------



## shunt2011

I just tried Essential Depot for lye and was pleased with the speed in which I received it. I am fortunate and get my coconut and castor locally however I get everything else from Soapers Choice. They are resonable and ship really fast. I generally get my supplies in 1-2 days. Can't beat that. Brambleberry is the slowest in getting product out and to me. I only order things I don't need anytime soon. However their products are top notch. I love their 5lb silicone liners.


----------



## Mandarin

Brambleberry is by far the slowest supplier that I have used. Great stuff though!


----------



## PinkCupcake

I love BB's enormous selection and great customer service, but I will usually check to see if I can get something from another supplier.


----------



## Feather

Ordered the 23rd and paid for. I received an email saying it has shipped and that the tracking number is on my order--but it isn't there, but it does say I still have to pay more, even though I've already paid it. 11 days and waiting


----------



## Feather

And finally on the 11th, yesterday, my package arrives. So if you are ordering on the 23rd of November, it only took 18 days. That's eighteen days to beat the momentum out of a project. :silent:


----------



## Jencat

Rats.  I still haven't received mine that I placed in November.  I just logged in and it was still waiting for payment!  I was sure I had processed the order all the way through PayPal when I placed it.  It would have been nice to get an e-mail that it was still waiting for payment.  Grrrr.


----------



## Sudsgirl

*Not Pleased with BBerry*

I ordered some EOs from them on 1/8/14 and just today, 1/15/14 I get an email stating they have shipped my order!  whoo hoo!  it left Washington today and I am in Florida, so estimated delivery date is 1/21/14.  This is too much considering you pay for shipping.  I ordered from SoapGoods.com and they ship the same day and I get my things within 3 days.  I gave BBerry several chances but I won't be going there again.


----------



## roseb

Yes, it takes forever to get to S. FL.  I do like their products though!


----------



## marghewitt

I'm in Northern Virginia and it takes about 2 weeks from the time I place the order before I get the delivery.


----------



## ca_soap

Yes they may be slow but their website does tell you up front how they are running on processing orders and I have yet to find better quality fragrance oils.  I will gladly wait a couple extra days for better quality.  Just have to plan ahead a little bit, something many of us have forgotten in today's right now world.  If I need something quick I use other suppliers, I have just learned over time what not to order from certain places.


----------



## MarisaJensen

roseb said:


> Yes, it takes forever to get to S. FL.  I do like their products though!



I agree! Took 3 weeks for my first order. Second order took nearly 4 weeks. I love their products but turnaround time is not something I'd probably endure again.


----------



## AshPea

Brambleberry is indeed slow but I like their microwaveable/boilable pouches that they send their oils in personally


----------



## mkstylessoap

I just placed a large order with them since I got a gift card for them for Christmas. It looks like they are only 3 days behind on orders which isn't too bad


----------



## hlee

I just got one in about a week. Which is good- for them.


----------



## Sudsgirl

*Very slow in some areas*

Be advised that the farther away you are from Washington state the longer it will take for your supplies to arrive.  I ordered palm oil and clay on 1/9/14 and was notified on 1/17/14 that the expected date of delivery will be 1/21/14.  I live in Florida so I suppose I am the farthest away on the map!  For those of you in the Southeast, SoapGoods.com is EXTREMELY fast (2 days for delivery max) from their HQ in Atlanta; their prices are good and they have a pretty extensive collection of supplies, albeit lacking in a few things.


----------



## AnnaMarie

I live in Oregon and order from them frequently, but as of the last few months I have gone from waiting about a week to about 2 weeks.  Unfortunately, I've also gotten a few big mistakes in orders. :-( :-(.  I do love the company and the fabulous products, and I'm a big fan.  I have thought about dropping a line to them to evaluate their warehouse operations....

Anna Marie


----------



## Jencat

I like their products a lot, so now I just don't order anything I'm in a rush to get.  They tend to have some good sales too and they aren't fake "sales" like some other places do (the ones that always have things for the "sale" price or places that mark things up to put them on "sale".


----------



## Skatergirl46

I love their products too so I'll put up with the slow shipping. I would probably order more from them if their shipping was faster. 

 I ordered on 1-16, and today (1-21) I got a shipping notification.


----------



## jaychis

We like the products they offer as well, but it typically takes three weeks to ship to Vermont. I figured that they would ship within 2-3 days because they offer the opportunity to change your order within 24 hours. They don't ship for about a week after the order is placed. I wonder if they only ship once a week?


----------



## indulgebandb

Wow- I placed an order on Saturday and I just received my shipping notification! I can't believe it- I had prepared myself for 2-3 weeks. Very excited about that. I was ok but there was one item I was getting low on that I order from them. Maybe the complaints got back to them! Unfortunately I won't get it until next Monday because I'm literally on the opposite side of the country but very excited about the quick turn around!


----------



## AnnaMarie

Lol!  Maybe someone from BB has infiltrated the thread and reported back!  I put in an order Saturday and it shipped out today which means I will probably have it tomorrow as I live in Oregon.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## bluelilyboutique

mkstylessoap said:


> I just placed a large order with them since I got a gift card for them for Christmas. It looks like they are only 3 days behind on orders which isn't too bad




I ordered from new directions on the 21 st and I went to chech status and the are shipping orders placed on 16.17. 18th. I want my 100.00 shipment of EO FO ugh so it's not just bramble berry that's slow.


----------



## Obsidian

I just placed my second order with BB. I do like their products and I'm in no hurry to receive these items but it would be nice to at least have a idea when I can expect a shipment.

I placed a order with NG and it was shipped out within two days.


----------



## Sunaelurus

My order from BB took almost three weeks also. I ordered from Bulk Apothecary two different times and got both orders before I got my BB.


----------



## Obsidian

I just got my box from BB, only took 2 days to arrive this time. Maybe they are getting their shipping straightened out.


----------



## bluelilyboutique

NDA is really slow. I'm expected my shipment on Monday. Ordered 1/21 estimated delivery 2/3 I'm not happy about that.


----------



## la-rene

My BB order came in three days!  I think they are on it.


----------

